# Presents for Rescue Centre Rabbits



## tamsin (Nov 20, 2006)

I run Rabbit Rehome and each Christmas we organise parcels of equipment for some of the many rescues that work with rabbits. We ask the rescue volunteers what things they need and then contact companies and raise funds so that they can have their Christmas wishes come true.

If you would like to help then you can read more here:http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/donate/christmas/

I know many of you aren't in the UK, so perhaps you would like to help out a little closer to home? It's really easy, you don't even need to live near a shelter! Next time you're in the pet shop buy something extra - a water bottle, a toy, a bowl, some treats.... Or perhaps your rabbit has some toys you brought and they don't use or a spare litter tray? Give them a scrub and pass them on because some bun somewhere will appreciate them. Wrap up your presents and drop it off at your local shelter or pop it in the post to them. It's a small thing to do but it makes a big difference. It's often the little things that add up for rescues, one water bottle is cheap but when you need fifty then replacing them really cuts into your funds. You know how much rabbits enjoy toys but for many shelters those are a luxury they can't afford. Best of all you'll let the volunteers know that there are people that care and that means an awful lot when you're inundated with unwanted animals from people that don't.

Thanks!
Tamsin


----------



## Haley (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats a great idea Tamsin. You are so wonderful for doing this for the bunnies!


----------



## cheryl (Nov 20, 2006)

At my RSPCA they don't have bunnies there, just cats and dogs and every month i buy a 50kg bag of dog biscuits, and also dog food, they appreciate this so much as they are not funded by the government so they totally rely on caring people to help out, it's justa little something, but every little bit helps 

I also buythem toys, lots of sqeaky toys, i love doing it! I always have a little cry on the way home though, and i just cannot stop thinking about those unwanted animals that just want to be loved 

I just found out that any bunny that goes to the RSPCA goes straight to another lady who rescues bunnies, so i'm going to get in contact with her and i will see what i can do ,the good thing is she only lives about half hour away from me 



You are a very lovely person Tamsin :hug:



cheryl


----------



## f_j (Nov 20, 2006)

That's funny you should post this today, because my boyfriend and I just gathered up a bunch of extra rabbit stuff (feeders, water bottles, hay racks) that we aren't using and are planning on bringing them to the Humane Society later this week. This stuff came with our cages and we had already bought separate water bottles, etc., so we may as well let bunnies in need use this stuff. We also plan to donate the extra cage that we have, which is much bigger than the typical cages bunnies are kept in at the Humane Society. Whenever I go in there I always feel terrible that the bunnies don't have much room.


----------



## Eve (Nov 21, 2006)

That was a really inspiring post Tamsin, thank you 

I sometimes get boxes of veggies delivered to my local shelter, but I had never thought of donating toys & bottles etc , that's a great idea.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2006)

This is so awesome, Tamsin, what a wonderful thing to promote. :hug:

I'll do my best to keep it bumped up. (I tried pinning it, but it didn't stand out very well). 

It also reminded me about a box of bunny toys someone dropped off here, now is the season todistribute them.  



sas


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2006)

Great post Tamsin!

I have a friend working at the local shelter, and I've been there several times in the last few months for kittie vaccinations, etc. I keep getting told that what they're really short on is toys for all the animals. It's hard to keep animals from getting cage-stressed (is that the word I'm thinking of?) when they can't afford to buy toys for them to take out their frustrations on. And nobody donates bunny toys that I know of except for me. 

Other good bun ideas are hay and litter. My shelter also takes used rabbit and small animal cages because they get a lot of guinea pigs, hamsters, rats, etc. It's amazing what people abandon.

Sometimes when we're buying our own stuff in pet stores, we pick up a thing or two for the shelter. And since I make toys for my buns, I make extra for the shelter bunnies. We save it up and bring it in all at once.


----------



## tamsin (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks  Its great fun to do. Everything gets delivered here before getting split into parcels and packing it up seeing what everyone is getting is great!

I think toys are one of the most requested items. They do tend to get overlooked as luxuries but as you say they stop the animals getting stressed also help keep them active/fit when they're in smaller areas -that can actually help get them homes.

Rescues can use all sorts of things you might have lying around the house... dustpan & brush, combs, litter trays, scrubing brush, spray bottles, cleaning clothes, bin bags, bottle brush, office supplies etc.

Another thing that's quite good is buying in bulk then sharing with a rescue. If you've only got a few bunnies then buying food/hay etc. in bulk gives you way too much but you can get good savings by buying lots and then spliting half with a rescue.

Tam


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 22, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this up for folks who haven't seen it yet and might be doing Christmas shopping on Friday. We don't have a rabbit rescue near us - the closest one I can think of is about 8 hours away (Houston) - but I think I'm going to buy some toys and send them on to them for the rabbits - from my rabbits.

I was talking about this w/ Art and he said, "Wouldn't it be great if in some way you could do this every year in honor of Buck Jones...cause it sounds like something he would've liked.."

Funny thing is - I never mentioned Buck to Art that much - but he said he remembered how broken up I was when Buck died...and how much I wanted to find something to do to remember him.

I think this may become a yearly tradition for us...

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 2, 2006)

I have been stacking up some toys that my buns don't use, cardboard tubes and stuff. Mine will be going to the 3 Bunnies that I ust got Dallas from and that my mom fosters for.


----------



## samixXx (Dec 2, 2006)

im just wondering is there anywhere i can send my hamster stuff to, most is new and never used, i bought alot of new stuff after a suprise litter of babies but mom ate them and put me completly off them:?


----------



## tamsin (Dec 2, 2006)

You could try: http://www.ispca.ie/ or http://www.hamsterrescue.org.uk/ 

*samixXx wrote: *


> im just wondering isthere anywhere i can send my hamster stuff to, most is new and neverused, i bought alot of new stuff after a suprise litter of babies butmom ate them and put me completly off them:?


----------



## tamsin (Dec 2, 2006)

> I was talking about this w/ Art and hesaid, "Wouldn't it be great if in some way you could do this every yearin honor of Buck Jones...cause it sounds like something he would'veliked.."
> 
> Funny thing is - I never mentioned Buck to Art that much - but he saidhe remembered how broken up I was when Buck died...and how much Iwanted to find something to do to remember him.


I think that's alovely idea! What a great way to honour your buns memory by helping other bunnies


----------



## samixXx (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks


----------

